# I Quit!!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

After 39 years, I'm calling it quits!  On smoking, that is.  

I'm looking for support and a place to type out my "Arrrrgh" moments , those of you who have battled the tobacco monster know what I'm talking about...those of you who haven't, I hope to be an inspiration.  

If you don't smoke and never have...join in and watch the addicts bounce off the walls

I put out my last cigarette at Midnight, last night.  I started week two of the Chantix this morning.  So far, not too bad...I have odd moments of not knowing what to do with my hands.

I may have to just leave the house today...spending money should keep me busy  Spending Shrek's money would be even better.

So here, I am...a big step away from who I was yesterday.  I will need your help.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 8, 2011)

Way to go PF!  You can do it!!!!!!!!

I quit using Chantix and it worked out really well for me.  Here are a few tips. 



After 3 days, your symptoms are purely psychological because your physical addiction has passed.
People have smoking triggers.  Learn what your triggers are.
Meals
Driving
coffee
alcohol

Once you identify your triggers and you have the urge to smoke wait wait 60 seconds to see if the urge passes.
.40


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck, PF!  Do you crochet or knit?  If so, buy a kit, start a project.  It will keep your hands busy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> Way to go PF! You can do it!!!!!!!!
> 
> I quit using Chantix and it worked out really well for me. Here are a few tips.
> 
> ...


 
Rubbing or Drinking...I don't drink, but I am surrounded by the other at work

I signed up with the Support from Chantix.  I'm expecting my first phone call tonight.

Thanks .40, I appreciate the help!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Good luck, PF! Do you crochet or knit? If so, buy a kit, start a project. It will keep your hands busy.


 
Thanks, Z!  I told you it would be good...  unfortunately I do not knit, crochet, etc.  I read,write, play online and cook...when I'm not at work.  I do have another lesson plan I need to finish up.  

I have a stash of cinnamon sticks and lemon drops.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Z!  I told you it would be good...  unfortunately I do not knit, crochet, etc.  I read,write, play online and cook...when I'm not at work.  I do have another lesson plan I need to finish up.
> 
> I have a stash of cinnamon sticks and lemon drops.



Yeah, hard candies will help.  It takes care of the oral fixation part.

Since you work in a medical facility, I know you have to go outside to smoke.  Go anyway.  Take your Kindle with you, enjoy the fresh air.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Since you work in a medical facility, I know you have to go outside to smoke. Go anyway. Take your Kindle with you, enjoy the fresh air.


 
We were always relegated to the back of the building behind the trash cans...now I can go sit in the Rose Garden in front of the Admins office

It takes 3 minutes to walk all around the building...if I include the hospital, it should make it 10 minutes...I can do that in a 15 minute break time.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck, PF!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2011)

Brava, PF!  Good luck.  

Let me know if I can help, I have quit smoking a number of times so I must be an expert.  Smoke-free since 1977.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Brava, PF! Good luck.
> 
> Let me know if I can help, I have quit smoking a number of times so I must be an expert. Smoke-free since 1977.


 
Oh I know that feeling, I'm an expert too...just haven't managed to complete the finale!

Thanks, Andy...I'll be screaming for help.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 8, 2011)

PF darlin', I'll be watching this thread closely wanting to be inspired.  I wish you the very best!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> PF darlin', I'll be watching this thread closely wanting to be inspired. I wish you the very best!!


 
Thanks Kayelle...had a bad moment when I finished lunch.  But it was just a moment...I got busy and it went away.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks Kayelle...had a bad moment when I finished lunch.  But it was just a moment...I got busy and it went away.




I found mint LifeSavers were a big help in getting over a craving for a smoke.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I found mint LifeSavers were a big help in getting over a craving for a smoke.


 
This wasn't really a craving...I'm not getting those.  More like, I put away my dishes and was a bit disoriented about what came next...once I recognized what I was looking for (a cigarette pack and lighter) I dismissed it, effectively.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 8, 2011)

you are very brave. i have been smoking for 54 years. i can't even imagine quitting. i have cut in half in last few months. i have one of those little dealies to put a half smoked one in. fire goes out, and i can smoke it latter. each time i do that it cuts one smoke from the agenda. best of luck!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

babetoo said:


> you are very brave. i have been smoking for 54 years. i can't even imagine quitting. i have cut in half in last few months. i have one of those little dealies to put a half smoked one in. fire goes out, and i can smoke it latter. each time i do that it cuts one smoke from the agenda. best of luck!!!


 
Thanks for the encouragement, Babe! 

I have a beautiful, huge Ashtray for sale...Tiara glassware, Lotus flower design in blue...actually I don't think I can get rid of it.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2011)

I am so proud of you!  James stopped smoking around 6 or 7 years ago and he doesn't get sick with upper respiratory ailments nearly as much. I will be praying for you and rooting you on with everyone else!  James was easy (for me), but my best friend quit 7 months ago and she was not as easy! I was with her every day while she was going through it, and it was a roller coaster ride! 

James really didn't have a lot of problems quitting. He has a dream now and then where he is smoking. I think the hardest part of quitting, for him, is being left out. He is at school all week, and it seems the only time the other students really get together in the evenings is to go outside and smoke. He is super social and really needs other people, so that has been hard on him. But he has no desire to start smoking again.

Again, I am so glad you have taken this step, and I am behind you all the way!

Love ya! Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you Barbara!  I appreciate the support!  Now I have to talk Shrek into taking me to Costco...need to walk around.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you Barbara!  I appreciate the support!  Now I have to talk Shrek into taking me to Costco...need to walk around.


Well be careful--I happen to know that it is not possible to walk out of Costco without spending at least $100. LOL  My mom and I were convinced that if all we went in and got was a box of Q-tips, it would still come to over $100! It seems to be a rule there!

Barbara


----------



## Claire (Jan 8, 2011)

Good Luck!!!!  One year I was moving ... and three different households invited us to stay with them, day here and there, over the move.  Usually this is a GOOD thing!  Haha!  All three households had someone who was in the process of stopping.  My husband and I thought we'd go crazy.  All households would have had hurt feelings had we chosen to stay in a hotel and meet for a meal or drinks at a restaurant.  But, heaven forbid, don't visit someone who is trying to stop smoking.  One was my father, and he was successful.  The other two people I've lost track of, so don't know if they were or not.  Two of the three had the patch (Dad used it, successfully), but one thought the patch couldn't stop him and got really, really sick with nicotine overdose.

The real thing is that you have to be doing it for  you; not your spouse, your children, your friends.  Even then it is very hard.

I never started that bad habit (believe me, I have my own vice) because I watched Mom stop when I was 12 and decided, never.  

Our thoughts and prayers are with you; good luck.  

Oh, yes, it helped that Daddy is skinny, and he kept a jar of candy nearby.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Claire said:


> Good Luck!!!! One year I was moving ... and three different households invited us to stay with them, day here and there, over the move. Usually this is a GOOD thing! Haha! All three households had someone who was in the process of stopping. My husband and I thought we'd go crazy. All households would have had hurt feelings had we chosen to stay in a hotel and meet for a meal or drinks at a restaurant. But, heaven forbid, don't visit someone who is trying to stop smoking. One was my father, and he was successful. The other two people I've lost track of, so don't know if they were or not. Two of the three had the patch (Dad used it, successfully), but one thought the patch couldn't stop him and got really, really sick with nicotine overdose.
> 
> The real thing is that you have to be doing it for you; not your spouse, your children, your friends. Even then it is very hard.
> 
> ...


 
Oh I wish I was skinny...  I've been awake for 5 hours...doing very well and Shrek isn't throwing money at me telling me to go buy a pack of cigarettes...I must be behaving myself.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 8, 2011)

Still, I'm smoking. I'm planning it to stop but, I really don't know when. Hope you'd be my inspiration and stop it totally. I'm starting to get old and somehow afraid of what may come to me.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh I know that feeling, I'm an expert too...just haven't managed to complete the finale!
> 
> Thanks, Andy...I'll be screaming for help.



Actually, statistically speaking, the chance of success at quitting goes up with the number of times you have tried to quit before.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 8, 2011)

When I quit I had a lot of energy to work off. Lots of cleaning at home, walking at work, and I drank a lot of water ( still don't know why but I did).  If you get edgy or anxious, get up and walk away, especially at work.  

And remember.. just take it one day at a time.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2011)

I will be getting the patch or something else from my doctor in a month or two. I have been cutting back for quite a while. I used to smoke 34 cigs/day on average and now it's 8. That was my doctor's suggestion. I have tried the gum - it worked until I quit chewing it. I have tried the patch, but I had a reaction to the adhesive. If I try the patch again, it will be a different brand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

CookLikeJulia said:


> Still, I'm smoking. I'm planning it to stop but, I really don't know when. Hope you'd be my inspiration and stop it totally. I'm starting to get old and somehow afraid of what may come to me.


 

Talk to your doctor, see what information he has...I am loving the Chantix...This has been the least stress way I've ever tried.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Actually, statistically speaking, the chance of success at quitting goes up with the number of times you have tried to quit before.


 
Then this one should be for the Win!  I am quitting!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> When I quit I had a lot of energy to work off. Lots of cleaning at home, walking at work, and I drank a lot of water ( still don't know why but I did). If you get edgy or anxious, get up and walk away, especially at work.
> 
> And remember.. just take it one day at a time.


 

Yes, today, I'm getting through today.  Shrek is still smoking, I was in his office a bit ago and could have swiped one...I didn't, even though he would never know.  But, I would! 

Walking away is working for me, too!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2011)

James had quit once before but a counselor he was seeing (after his best friend suddenly died) said she didn't want to smoke alone and talked him into smoking with her.  Not very professional in my opinion!

I think one reason it was easier for him to quit this time was that as a courtesy to me he did not smoke in the house or in the car, so that automatically cut down his usage. And he was just plain ready this time.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> James had quit once before but a counselor he was seeing (after his best friend suddenly died) said she didn't want to smoke alone and talked him into smoking with her. Not very professional in my opinion!
> 
> I think one reason it was easier for him to quit this time was that as a courtesy to me he did not smoke in the house or in the car, so that automatically cut down his usage. And he was just plain ready this time.
> 
> Barbara


 
Nope not professional.  

I've been ready, just getting my Doc to go along.  I'm glad I chose this route.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We were always relegated to the back of the building behind the trash cans...now I can go sit in the Rose Garden in front of the Admins office
> 
> It takes 3 minutes to walk all around the building...if I include the hospital, it should make it 10 minutes...I can do that in a 15 minute break time.



That will be nice, especially not having to hang out among the trash cans anymore!


----------



## GB (Jan 8, 2011)

I tried to quit numerous times before I was successful. The time I finally quit it was all about my mental attitude. I told myself I was done and another cig would never touch my lips under any circumstance no matter what. I smoked my last butt and then never looked back. It was not easy and still is not. To this day I still get cravings all though no where near as sharp as they used to be.

I noticed your language when you talk about quitting. You say you "I quit" and "I am quitting". You do not say you are going to try to quit. To me that sounds like someone who has really made the decision they are done. I think you will be able to do it. You seem to have the correct attitude about it and that, IMO, is the most important thing. I wish you all the luck in the world!!!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 8, 2011)

I am 8 years+ now without. It gets easier pretty fast!

I just kept telling myself I was tougher than a stupid cig.I went cold turkey at a Halloween party at someones mansion and just kept the ball rollin.

Once you go a month you will forget about it most of the time.
Be tough! I know you are tougher than a stupid cig!

You will also start to feel better right away.I can promise you thet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

GB said:


> I tried to quit numerous times before I was successful. The time I finally quit it was all about my mental attitude. I told myself I was done and another cig would never touch my lips under any circumstance no matter what. I smoked my last butt and then never looked back. It was not easy and still is not. To this day I still get cravings all though no where near as sharp as they used to be.
> 
> I noticed your language when you talk about quitting. You say you "I quit" and "I am quitting". You do not say you are going to try to quit. To me that sounds like someone who has really made the decision they are done. I think you will be able to do it. You seem to have the correct attitude about it and that, IMO, is the most important thing. I wish you all the luck in the world!!!


 
I've seen my Dad reach for his left sirt pocket, even after 30 years he still keeps toothpicks there.  He does have a fairly keen toothpick habit

Still doing good...Just finished dinner.  On the the next thing to do.  I have managed to eat three meals today...I usually only have 2, even on the weekends.

Thanks for the encouragement, GB!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I am 8 years+ now without. It gets easier pretty fast!
> 
> I just kept telling myself I was tougher than a stupid cig.I went cold turkey at a Halloween party at someones mansion and just kept the ball rollin.
> 
> ...


 

Right now, I seem to have a sinus infection brewing...but I noticed it before I quit.  I spent the entire time in the car this afternoon thinking about the times I had tried to quit and what seemed to trip me up...and then I realized I was obsessing over NOT having a cigarette.  I changed my train of thought right then.  Just another way to get me to stress over it.

Brains are tricky creatures.  I'm waiting for my first check in phone call tonight with Chantix, this is the part I hate...having to "talk" to someone about it.  I don't mind the daily e-mails, but I really hate to talk on the phone.  I'm ditching them as soon as possible.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## qmax (Jan 9, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck with this.

I have battled the nicotine demon for years.  I'll bet I have "quit" 15 times over the years. Once for almost 3 years.  I hate it, yet it is incredibly compelling.  Having someone around you who smokes will always be the biggest challenge.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2011)

qmax said:


> I wish you the best of luck with this.
> 
> I have battled the nicotine demon for years. I'll bet I have "quit" 15 times over the years. Once for almost 3 years. I hate it, yet it is incredibly compelling. Having someone around you who smokes will always be the biggest challenge.


 

Thanks qmax!  Shrek smokes, but he's been pretty good about going in the office or I just go out to the kitchen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2011)

Didn't sleep well.  My sinuses are wrecking havoc.  And my blood pressure is way up.  However, that being said, I still don't want a cigarette and I'm still calm, I think...unless I'm manufacturing a panic attack.


----------



## GB (Jan 9, 2011)

You ae doing GREAT PF!!! You will be past the hardest part before you know it. Keep up the great work. It is paying off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2011)

GB said:


> You ae doing GREAT PF!!! You will be past the hardest part before you know it. Keep up the great work. It is paying off.


 
Thanks GB!


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've seen my Dad reach for his left sirt pocket, even after 30 years he still keeps toothpicks there. He does have a fairly keen toothpick habit
> 
> Still doing good...Just finished dinner. On the the next thing to do. I have managed to eat three meals today...I usually only have 2, even on the weekends.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement, GB!


 
I like that toothpick idea.  It has to beat candies, and chewing gum doesn't work for me because we are nto allowed gum at work.  I'll remmeber that one.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 9, 2011)

Good for you, PF!  I'm proud of you.  When my mother quit, it was hard for her.  Like you, she loves to spend money, so she calculated how much she would save in a year, and decided to use that money to treat herself if she made it (which she did!)

At 7 bucks a pack, and this being a leap year, so 366 days, in a year, you should save $2562.00!

Good motivation!


----------



## kberry (Jan 9, 2011)

I quit too.  It will be 4 years come October 13th.
I tried everything under the sun too.  Then my doctor prescribed Chantix.
That is one wonder drug!   Taking that I didn't even want an alcoholic drink when we went out to dinner!  I had cravings at first too and you can smoke with them the first few days or so.  Then you get to that point where they start tasting not so good and then more on to ICK!  Don't worry about not finding things to do with your hands.
It isn't long before you forget about it anyway.  Just once in a while now I still get a bit of a crave but it passes quickly.  I go into a smoke filled room and I choke big time!
Good luck with your stopping!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you, everyone!  Still doing well with the smoking, not even a single craving today.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, everyone!  Still doing well with the smoking, not even a single craving today.


WooHoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## spork (Jan 9, 2011)

We got your back, Fiona!
I know I'm there, both supporting and following closely.
Kudos to Shrek, too; I'm sure it's hard for him as well.

*a hug for each day without*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2011)

He's getting closer to deciding to take the Chantix.  And very tolerant of my walking away when he lights up.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He's getting closer to deciding to take the Chantix.  And very tolerant of my walking away when he lights up.



Does the not smoking make you grouchy?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Does the not smoking make you grouchy?


 
No, I've been very calm. He is just floored that I am doing so well.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck! I will be starting the process the end of the month. (Didn't want to make it a New Years thing) 

The past week I have found more activities with the kids helps cut back (I do not smoke around them) video games, movies and cleaning also helped. I am getting there, hope to be where you are by the end of the month!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, I've been very calm. He is just floored that I am doing so well.



Cool. Have you gotten crabby when quitting before? I sure do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

NAchef said:


> Good luck! I will be starting the process the end of the month. (Didn't want to make it a New Years thing)
> 
> The past week I have found more activities with the kids helps cut back (I do not smoke around them) video games, movies and cleaning also helped. I am getting there, hope to be where you are by the end of the month!


 
I understand about the New year's thing.  My Doc ordered it on the 28th, an appointment I had for three months.  the pharmacy played pussyfoot with the Doc and insurance company, finally by Friday I asked our Facility Pharmacist what I could do about it.  She had my prescription filled in 15 minutes and I started the next day...New Year's Day.  

This is NOT a New Years Resolution...it's a Life Resolution and Change.

Just in time, too...I spent the day in the hospital.


----------



## kberry (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Didn't sleep well.  My sinuses are wrecking havoc.  And my blood pressure is way up.  However, that being said, I still don't want a cigarette and I'm still calm, I think...unless I'm manufacturing a panic attack.



Please be careful with the blood pressure. 
If you normally have a problem with it that may be OK but if it isn't normal for you please call your doctor and report it.
I know I am new here and don't know any of you but for your own sake please keep an eye on it or report it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

kberry said:


> Please be careful with the blood pressure.
> If you normally have a problem with it that may be OK but if it isn't normal for you please call your doctor and report it.
> I know I am new here and don't know any of you but for your own sake please keep an eye on it or report it.


 
Thanks for your concern and advice.  I do have high blood pressure and it was abnormal for me.  Actually, I am an RN, but I appreciate your concern.
The problem with my blood pressure won't be happening again.

Day three...still no cravings, no urges.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Day three...still no cravings, no urges.


 
That's because you are tougher than a stupid cigarette!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> That's because you are tougher than a stupid cigarette!


 
I'm finally starting to realize that.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 10, 2011)

Lots tougher.  You're an Ogress.  And a Princess.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Lots tougher. You're an Ogress. And a Princess.


 
Thank you!

Love you, too!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like you're doing well, PF.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 10, 2011)

You have my support, Fiona.  I haven't had a cigarette in more than 35 years, BUT I can attest that for close to 20 years after I quit, I still had powerful triggers that made me think about lighting up again.  Thank goodness I didn't do that.

One "incentive" that worked for me was to put into a piggy bank DAILY the amouht of money I would have spent on cigarettes.  It wasn't long before I had money for a trip, dinners out, new shoes, all manner of things that were previously not in my budget.

Just remember to take one day at a time, and not to beat yourself up when you fall off the wagon.  Just climb right back on.  Your health will improve, and that, hopefully, is a powerful incentive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Sounds like you're doing well, PF. Keep up the good work.


 
Thanks, Andy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> You have my support, Fiona. I haven't had a cigarette in more than 35 years, BUT I can attest that for close to 20 years after I quit, I still had powerful triggers that made me think about lighting up again. Thank goodness I didn't do that.
> 
> One "incentive" that worked for me was to put into a piggy bank DAILY the amouht of money I would have spent on cigarettes. It wasn't long before I had money for a trip, dinners out, new shoes, all manner of things that were previously not in my budget.
> 
> Just remember to take one day at a time, and not to beat yourself up when you fall off the wagon. Just climb right back on. Your health will improve, and that, hopefully, is a powerful incentive.


 
It really helps that I'm not even thinking about it that much.  I can't wait until I'm taking it week by week.  I thought the weekend would be tough, but it's been a breeze.  Work tomorrow...should be even easier.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jan 10, 2011)

PF i'm on the band wagon with you... I've just recently stopped smoking, due to the fact that I had oral surgery and the thought of of dry socket scared me to death... But you know what, I feel good and think that I will do okay... I miss it, sure, but know that I can do this... So kudos to you  I will keep you in my thoughts...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> PF i'm on the band wagon with you... I've just recently stopped smoking, due to the fact that I had oral surgery and the thought of of dry socket scared me to death... But you know what, I feel good and think that I will do okay... I miss it, sure, but know that I can do this... So kudos to you  I will keep you in my thoughts...


 
Good show!  I'm with you, anytime you need help, just holler here!  I'm very proud of you and you have my complete support!


----------



## kberry (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with ChefJune.
Because of all the years I smoked I now have a problem with asthma.
I also have the beginning stages of emphysema but my lung DR said that it won't advance any more since I quit.  I do have a little COPD also.  
It's a feat to go out in the cold and not have a problem breathing.  My lungs start burning and I huff and puff trying to get my breath.
Your doing great!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

kberry said:


> I agree with ChefJune.
> Because of all the years I smoked I now have a problem with asthma.
> I also have the beginning stages of emphysema but my lung DR said that it won't advance any more since I quit. I do have a little COPD also.
> It's a feat to go out in the cold and not have a problem breathing. My lungs start burning and I huff and puff trying to get my breath.
> Your doing great!


 
Shrek, my DH, is on a CPAP at night, his father died of Emphysema and COPD.  Many of my patients have COPD...I'm hoping I can avert some of that...but who knows, early days yet.

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2011)

Day 5...had an odd moment at work during break time, wasn't sure what to do...so I walked for ten minutes...that was 1 mile.

Still no cravings, urges or jitters. Just odd moments when it feels like I am forgetting something...those spaces that cigarettes used to fill. I wish I had done this when Chantix first came out.


----------



## GB (Jan 12, 2011)

Way to go PF!!! You are rockin it!


----------



## kberry (Jan 12, 2011)

Your doing fantastic!
I wished the same thing you do when Chantix first came out!
You could fill those "odd moments" at home with a craft that you enjoy.
I did that and it really helped.

1. Write a memory book about you and your life for your children.
2. Hand write a recipebook for someone special.
3. Take up crocheting or knitting.
4.  Scrapbook

Just find some kind of craft to do while your sitting and soon you won't have those odd moments.
I also find myself thinking when increment weather comes...man!  I am so glad I don't go out there anymore!

Have you thought about your clothing?
Do your clothes smell like smoke?   Air them out or wash them.
I am just giving you something else to think about.
I did some of these things and it helped get rid of those moments.
Being a nurse your probably pretty tired from your shift so maybe you won't want to do any thing.
Just trying to help.
BTW: A puzzle book helps at work too!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 12, 2011)

I am in the asthma category as well.  In fact, I remember the day I quit vividly.  I was sent to a respirologist because I had collapsed a lung and was still smoking.  I coughed almost instantly when I got in his office and he didn't ask if I smoked, he asked for my cigarettes.  I was puzzled how he knew but gave them to him and he threw them in a drawer (full of other packs).  He said he just saved me money on cigarettes and cough syrup!   I never did have another after that.  My strategy was just remembering how awful I felt and how I was getting so much better!

Princess, you are doing amazing, specially with all the other things going on in your life right now.  I am proud of you and am proud to join your cheering section here.  

You go girl!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 12, 2011)

Quiting smoking is really easy, at least according to my daughter, she told me once: you'we quit so many times, it must be easy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I am in the asthma category as well. In fact, I remember the day I quit vividly. I was sent to a respirologist because I had collapsed a lung and was still smoking. I coughed almost instantly when I got in his office and he didn't ask if I smoked, he asked for my cigarettes. I was puzzled how he knew but gave them to him and he threw them in a drawer (full of other packs). He said he just saved me money on cigarettes and cough syrup! I never did have another after that. My strategy was just remembering how awful I felt and how I was getting so much better!
> 
> Princess, you are doing amazing, specially with all the other things going on in your life right now. I am proud of you and am proud to join your cheering section here.
> 
> You go girl!


 
Oh yeah, Laurie...I quit smoking

Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Quiting smoking is really easy, at least according to my daughter, she told me once: you'we quit so many times, it must be easy.


 
I'm still quitting after each cigarette...just depends on when I smoked my last.  That would be 1/8/2011 @ Midnight.   Doing well today, just keeping busy and I need to write another lesson plan tonight.

In two more days, I will no longer update.  However, the thread is here if I feel I need the support.

Thanks everyone for your support, ideas and good wishes.  It's all been appreciated.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 24, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'm still quitting after each cigarette...just depends on when I smoked my last.  That would be 1/8/2011 @ Midnight.   Doing well today, just keeping busy and I need to write another lesson plan tonight.
> 
> In two more days, I will no longer update.  However, the thread is here if I feel I need the support.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support, ideas and good wishes.  It's all been appreciated.



Are you still on the wagon?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 24, 2011)

17 days


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2011)

This is fantastic, PF.  The worst is behind you (no pun intended)!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 24, 2011)

I am so proud of you your Ogreness!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you, I'm harldy even thinking about it anymore.  Odd moments here and there.

I'm having more trouble giving up my fat and salt! LOL!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 24, 2011)

Yay!

I went cold turkey on salt several years ago, and after 2 weeks I started noticing the salt already in foods.  I still use salt, but very sparingly, and I don't salt most foods at the table. 

Barbara


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 24, 2011)

I went cold turkey on coffee January 1, 2008. Man did I have a headache for three weeks. Now, I laugh at my DH who can't get going without his morning cup of tea or a friend who comes to stay with me every now and again (she has to bring her coffee maker--got rid of mine) and her own coffee. She drags around until she gets her caffeine hit. I discovered I didn't even like the taste of coffee--hence, the reason I quit. I do use coffee in recipes, but don't drink it (well, I drink it about 2-3 times a year after dinner at a friend's).


----------



## megamark (Jan 24, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I went cold turkey on coffee January 1, 2008. Man did I have a headache for three weeks. Now, I laugh at my DH who can't get going without his morning cup of tea or a friend who comes to stay with me every now and again (she has to bring her coffee maker--got rid of mine) and her own coffee. She drags around until she gets her caffeine hit. I discovered I didn't even like the taste of coffee--hence, the reason I quit. I do use coffee in recipes, but don't drink it (well, I drink it about 2-3 times a year after dinner at a friend's).



I'm real addicted to coffee. I do think it's more of a mental thing. I give you props for quitting. I would be that guy who has the headaches. I am down to one cup a day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll give uo everything else, I refuse to give up my coffee...the doctor knows better than to even mention it.

I gave in and bought egg-beaters today...we'll see.  Also swapped out some items we were buying for those with less sodium.  I think the salt thing is going to be tougher than the fat.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 24, 2011)

good job, your highness. i quit salting food thirty years ago. i buy anything that is lightly salted or no salt that i can. now the coffee questions. dr. told me it raises your blood pressure. told him that "if i give up everything you say, might as well get busy digging my grave." i have given up, sex, spirits and for the most part sugar. refuse to do more. i know that everyone dies from something. no one goes out from good health. lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 24, 2011)

babetoo said:


> good job, your highness. i quit salting food thirty years ago. i buy anything that is lightly salted or no salt that i can. now the coffee questions. dr. told me it raises your blood pressure. told him that "if i give up everything you say, might as well get busy digging my grave." i have given up, sex, spirits and for the most part sugar. refuse to do more. i know that everyone dies from something. no one goes out from good health. lol


 
The salt thing is crazy, I barely salt anything as it is and use only fresh ingredients.  The chili verde I'm making tonight needed about 1/2 tsp of salt for a 2 quart pot, once I had it cooked.

I told my dr. the same thing...after giving up almost everything else, I have to keep my coffee.  I'll still use regular sugar, too.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 24, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> good job, your highness. i quit salting food thirty years ago. i buy anything that is lightly salted or no salt that i can. now the coffee questions. dr. told me it raises your blood pressure. told him that "if i give up everything you say, might as well get busy digging my grave." i have given up, sex, spirits and for the most part sugar. refuse to do more. i know that everyone dies from something. no one goes out from good health. lol



This is a great article on the health affects of coffee. It explains why the opinion on whether coffee is good or bad keeps flip flopping (coffee is good for some things, bad for others, and of course like anything, isn't good for everyone), and how a lot of previous studies didn't take other diet and exercise factors into account. It also explains that someone who is not used to caffeine will see a more dramatic raise in blood pressure from drinking coffee, but after just one week the effect will be less substantial. There are quite a few other interesting facts, but I thought I'd throw a few out there for the people who don't feel like reading the whole article 

http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/questions/coffee/


----------



## Claire (Jan 25, 2011)

Every once in awhile an acquaintance will say something about this or that bad habit, and I joke, "You do know what the mortality rate is in this country is, don't you?"  You'd be surprised at how almost everyone has to stop and think for a minute!  

It cracks me up when someone dies (be it a celebrity or an acquaintance) and someone says, well he died of .... (whatever), he shouldn't have (take your pick, eaten that fatty breakfasts, drink so much, smoked).  Well, OK if the person was young, but when the person was over 90 ... 

When I was younger, old people just died of old age.  Heart disease, cancer, etc.  just wasn't mentioned.  Heck, look at Jack LaLanne!  Didn't he have another decade in him?!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 25, 2011)

I have no desire to stress myself out quitting something I enjoy.  

The mere thought of giving up coffee...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, simply put...I am NO LONGER at risk for a heart attack...three weeks ago, the day after I quit smoking, I had a heart attack.

I do not wish to repeat it.  Even though I walked out of the hospital 8 hours later, with a stent in my heart and I feel better than I have for a while...I still don't want it to happen, again.

So, I'm pretty set on trying to limit my sodium intake and my fat intake.  I don't see my self ever picking up cigarettes, again...that was a decision I made before the heart attack.  However, I will not give up my coffee.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG.......*did I really read that right PF????????

You had a heart attack several days ago and this is the first you've mentioned it???  Holy bat guano!!
I'm shocked and so glad you're ok.  Geeeze, girl!!
*


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The salt thing is crazy, I barely salt anything as it is and use only fresh ingredients.  The chili verde I'm making tonight needed about 1/2 tsp of salt for a 2 quart pot, once I had it cooked.
> 
> I told my dr. the same thing...after giving up almost everything else, I have to keep my coffee.  I'll still use regular sugar, too.



Okay, here is a tip I learned at school.  For anything you are simmering - sauce, soup, broth, even stew meat, etc. DON'T add ANY salt while it is cooking even if the recipe states it.  What happens is the liquid evaporates and the salt content doesn't.  I now add salt at the end and I use so much less and get great flavour.  I never have to salt at the table (though I am known to be "salt challenged" when it comes to my cooking ).

I am having to go "cold turkey" on sugar.  Not easy for a cake baker/decorator (though I have no outstanding orders at the moment on purpose).  So far not doing too well when it comes to chocolate, but am really starting to be turned off by things that are "too sweet".

Anyway, keep up the good work.  I am so proud of you!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 25, 2011)

After having to get rid of a beautiful split pea soup I learned to add any salt at the very end of cooking. 

I seasoned the split peas when I still had about 20 minutes of cooking.  It went from wonderful to unpleasantly salty that quickly.  

I've even gotten to the point that I just salt the bowlful instead of the whole pot.


----------



## Claire (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, Fiona!  I hope you're doing OK, and that this was just a wake-up call.  I know you were trying to quit anyway, and have no idea of your age.  But all of the gal friends I have had die prematurely of heart disease were heavy smokers.  So know that we are with you, we don't want to lose you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 26, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> OMG.......*did I really read that right PF????????*
> 
> *You had a heart attack several days ago and this is the first you've mentioned it??? Holy bat guano!!*
> *I'm shocked and so glad you're ok. Geeeze, girl!!*


 
Yes, It happened on the 9th...scared the heck out of Shrek and made me rethink a few things.  I let the Admins and Mods know in case I disappeared for a bit.  But, I didn't have to do that and I truly am doing great!

Kinda wanted to wait until it wasn't freaking me out before I talked about it at large.  I've amazed many people with my quick recovery...I just hate being sick  Thanks, Kayelle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 26, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, here is a tip I learned at school. For anything you are simmering - sauce, soup, broth, even stew meat, etc. DON'T add ANY salt while it is cooking even if the recipe states it. What happens is the liquid evaporates and the salt content doesn't. I now add salt at the end and I use so much less and get great flavour. I never have to salt at the table (though I am known to be "salt challenged" when it comes to my cooking ).
> 
> I am having to go "cold turkey" on sugar. Not easy for a cake baker/decorator (though I have no outstanding orders at the moment on purpose). So far not doing too well when it comes to chocolate, but am really starting to be turned off by things that are "too sweet".
> 
> Anyway, keep up the good work. I am so proud of you!


 
That's what makes me laugh, I barely use salt to begin with...I actually have a problem with the Penzey's season salt, they are much too salty.  I'm going to end up giving those away.

Thank you, Laurie...your opinion means a lot to me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 26, 2011)

Claire said:


> Oh, Fiona! I hope you're doing OK, and that this was just a wake-up call. I know you were trying to quit anyway, and have no idea of your age. But all of the gal friends I have had die prematurely of heart disease were heavy smokers. So know that we are with you, we don't want to lose you!


 
Thanks Claire...I am 50 years old and had smoked for 39 years. I have had problems with High blood pressure for a couple of years, but never anything going on with my heart.

By the time I knew what what going on, I made it to the ER just in time.  Had a small one that was controlled with nitro and then the big one hit, last thing I heard was a very nice voice telling someone to, "Give her the drugs"...I woke up later with the stent. 6 hours later we stopped and went grocery shopping on the way home from the hospital.  Actually I was more worried about Shrek, he was a mess.

But, like I said, I'm doing great and yesterday I walked 10 miles...I think that is a good number to stick with.  I'm going to be trying out some slow jogging after I have my cardiology follow-up appointment on Thursday.  See if I can start adding some strength training.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 26, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Thanks Claire...I am 50 years old and had smoked for 39 years. I have had problems with High blood pressure for a couple of years, but never anything going on with my heart.
> 
> By the time I knew what what going on, I made it to the ER just in time.  Had a small one that was controlled with nitro and then the big one hit, last thing I heard was a very nice voice telling someone to, "Give her the drugs"...I woke up later with the stent. 6 hours later we stopped and went grocery shopping on the way home from the hospital.  Actually I was more worried about Shrek, he was a mess.
> 
> But, like I said, I'm doing great and yesterday I walked 10 miles...I think that is a good number to stick with.  I'm going to be trying out some slow jogging after I have my cardiology follow-up appointment on Thursday.  See if I can start adding some strength training.



Wow, that is amazing. I don't think I've ever walked ten mikes in my life! Well, I guess that's not completely true- one time last summer I disc golfed 63 holes in one day, and that is probably about ten miles, all up and down hills, but it was spaced out throughout the day, and you stand around quite a bit while other people are throwing, and you're having so much fun you don't even notice til your legs are sore the next day. Anyway, I am a big supporter of finding things to do where you get exercise, but it's also fun so you stick with it. Indoor rock climbing is great strength training, and it is very fun and challenging, and if you enjoy walking, you should try changing it up now and then and going for a hike in the woods (maybe drag shrek along?). I would bet money there is a mall walker community at the mall you go to, too. Exercising with a group can help you stay motivated. After the initial shock of the heart attack wears off, and you start feeling good, and normal you can start to slip back to your old ways, so it doesn't hurt to think about that beforehand and take steps to make sure your future self doesn't sabotage your current efforts  Glad you are doing so well!

Katie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 26, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> Wow, that is amazing. I don't think I've ever walked ten mikes in my life! Well, I guess that's not completely true- one time last summer I disc golfed 63 holes in one day, and that is probably about ten miles, all up and down hills, but it was spaced out throughout the day, and you stand around quite a bit while other people are throwing, and you're having so much fun you don't even notice til your legs are sore the next day. Anyway, I am a big supporter of finding things to do where you get exercise, but it's also fun so you stick with it. Indoor rock climbing is great strength training, and it is very fun and challenging, and if you enjoy walking, you should try changing it up now and then and going for a hike in the woods (maybe drag shrek along?). I would bet money there is a mall walker community at the mall you go to, too. Exercising with a group can help you stay motivated. After the initial shock of the heart attack wears off, and you start feeling good, and normal you can start to slip back to your old ways, so it doesn't hurt to think about that beforehand and take steps to make sure your future self doesn't sabotage your current efforts  Glad you are doing so well!
> 
> Katie


 
I do hike, in the summer.  I don't lead a sedentary lifestyle...but I still had a heart attack.  I also ride my bike in the summer.  Right now, my problem is reining my activities back until cleared by the doctors to resume my prior activity levels.  And I still had a heart attack!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 26, 2011)

i am so glad you are ok. salt is easy for me, sugar harder, and coffee impossible. i am 72 and my long walks are long over. the bike was bought to build muscles in my legs. anything else is just gravy. i have been smoking for almost 54 years. i can't even imagine trying to quit. i have cut it way down this past year. my salt restriction is so i don't retain fluid. to much and or  might have congestive heart failure again. we can only do the best we can just please don't overdue the exercise. what does Dr. said about exercise or have you asked.?


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 26, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i am so glad you are ok. salt is easy for me, sugar harder, and coffee impossible. i am 72 and my long walks are long over. the bike was bought to build muscles in my legs. anything else is just gravy. i have been smoking for almost 54 years. i can't even imagine trying to quit. i have cut it way down this past year. my salt restriction is so i don't retain fluid. to much and or  might have congestive heart failure again. we can only do the best we can just please don't overdue the exercise. what does Dr. said about exercise or have you asked.?



Last spring, I found my ankles were swollen by evening or earlier every day.  

I found a household hint that Witch Hazel works to repair varicose veins.  I bought some as I have patches of broken veins around my ankles, and I just moistened a cotton ball with straight WH and painted the varicose veins on my ankles and around the edge of my feet where veins show.

5 days later, no more swollen ankles.  I did it every day for a couple of months, but have since changed to a couple of times a week.  That was about 9 months or more ago, and I haven't had swollen ankles since.   Not even once.

BTW, I bought socks, which restrict circulation, so I cut the tops off leaving about an inch of the cuff, so I don't get the swelling from that any more either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 26, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i am so glad you are ok. salt is easy for me, sugar harder, and coffee impossible. i am 72 and my long walks are long over. the bike was bought to build muscles in my legs. anything else is just gravy. i have been smoking for almost 54 years. i can't even imagine trying to quit. i have cut it way down this past year. my salt restriction is so i don't retain fluid. to much and or might have congestive heart failure again. we can only do the best we can just please don't overdue the exercise. what does Dr. said about exercise or have you asked.?


 
I go to my first appointment with the Cardiologist tomorrow.  He wrote an order for me to get 30 minutes of exercise 5 days a week on my discharge orders 3 weeks ago.  I have been walking faithfully every day, Monday I extended it to a couple of hours of walking and shopping, with an actual walking time of 1.5 hours. 

I spoke with a pharcmacy consultant today about my various supplements and the medications I am taking and got good information on what to get rid of in the supplements and good ideas on the other meds to reduce side effects.

I'll be discussing the salt issue tomorrow...I really do not use that much salt on a regular basis.  My pharmacy consult sees what I eat on a daily basis (she works at my facility) and has had my soups and stews.  She agrees that I don't use much salt and my fat intake is negligible.  Kinda nice to have my own barometer for my diet hanging around...and she likes my cooking

Upshot, tomorrow I find out what I will be allowed to do, I'm getting kinda antsy and want more activity.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, It happened on the 9th...scared the heck out of Shrek and made me rethink a few things.  I let the Admins and Mods know in case I disappeared for a bit.  But, I didn't have to do that and I truly am doing great!
> 
> Kinda wanted to wait until it wasn't freaking me out before I talked about it at large.  I've amazed many people with my quick recovery...I just hate being sick  Thanks, Kayelle!



Princess,

I'd nag ya but I know your not in the mood. Having my own in May I know what you mean about " Freaking out"

I had just turned 43. It shocked a lot of people. Especially me. I wasn't lucky enough for the stent, I had to go the other route. I've been reading up on how your doing with the smokes. I have quit myself. I'm down to 5 smokes a day from a pack a day on my own.

It's just not worth it to me to be on 8 medications, and the out of pocket money they cost. I'm talking well over $200.00 a month.

So now that you've inspired me a little more to quit. I'll be asking my Cardiologist about the medication.

You take care of yourself!! 
We need you around here.. I'm glad your ok and back here with all of us.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> Princess,
> 
> I'd nag ya but I know your not in the mood. Having my own in May I know what you mean about " Freaking out"
> 
> ...


 
Yikees, Munky!  I didn't know about yours...way too young!  I found out the other day my Grandfather was 53 when the heart attack he had, killed him.  Heart disease runs in both sides of my family, I'm just the lucky schmuck in this generation.  Everyone else is fine, no hypertension or anything.

I am glad to be an inspiration, if any part of my being can be used as an example (good or bad) I'm all for it.

Excuse me now...I picked up another bad habit to replace the one I gave up...robbing banks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 20, 2011)

*72 Days*

No smoking for 72 days.  This is getting to be a habit.

Having a tough time with the diet restrictions, though!


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 20, 2011)

Princess I am *Green With Envy*!


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 20, 2011)

PF, I am SO proud of you!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

Way to go Princess!

I've been inspired by you too. I'm down to 8-9 cigarettes / day from 34 / day. I had a checkup last week and talked to my doctor about it. She wants me to try going cold turkey. But, she gave me a prescription for Champix in case cold turkey doesn't work. She agrees that I should do this in May, after tax season. She told me to give the pharmacy the prescription now and tell them just to register it, so I won't lose it


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats PF!! Good job. I knew you could do it.





BTW It will be 2 years without a cig on june 14.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 21, 2011)

PF and MsM, I am so proud of both of you.  I do know how tough this is and you are both dealing with other things as well.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Way to go Princess!
> 
> I've been inspired by you too. I'm down to 8-9 cigarettes / day from 34 / day. I had a checkup last week and talked to my doctor about it. She wants me to try going cold turkey. But, she gave me a prescription for Champix in case cold turkey doesn't work. She agrees that I should do this in May, after tax season. She told me to give the pharmacy the prescription now and tell them just to register it, so I won't lose it


 

Yay!  Inspiration or bad Example...as long as I make an impression

So glad you have decided to take this step.  I'm here for you if you need any support.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Congrats PF!! Good job. I knew you could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I hope to be saying the same thing MsM!  Good for you!  

Shrek has been smoke free for 61 days, he's having a tougher time of it.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 21, 2011)

Tonight is the first time I have seen this thread, I read it all the way through.  So inspiring!  I'm glad that Shrek joined you on quitting Fiona for his sake and yours.  Kudos to you both, I know from experience that quitting smoking is one of hardest things life can throw at you. It's amazing how much healthier you begin to feel.  I'm so sorry you had to experience that heart attack, kinda "stinky" after having already started your non-smoking journey!  Best wishes for continued success and wellbeing.  

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## kadesma (Mar 21, 2011)

PF it's been 3-1/2  years now for me.When my kidneys failed my daughter asked me what to do with my cigarettes and lighter, I had her thow them away and my husband talked to the doctor and gave me patches. 
Thye really helped and I've been smoke free since the start of 08I still have moments but am never feeling like I want to buy cigarettes at all. I offer you peace and the resolution to stay smoke free. If I can give it up I know you can as well. Best of luck from one who is glad to be smoke free to you who are trying to be.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Somebunny and Kades!  I appreciate the support.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 22, 2011)

Good job to all of you for quitting!


----------

